# Audi Gives Go-Ahead for New Audi A6 allroad quattro



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As the Audi allroad quattro nears the end of its production life, the second generation of this successful model, due to be launched in mid-2006, is already eagerly awaited at the Neckarsulm plant. 
90,000 allroad quattro models have left the production line since the beginning of 2000, considerably more than originally planned. The allroad quattro combines the advantages of an Avant with those of an off-road vehicle, thanks among other things to its standard quattro permanent four-wheel drive and air suspension with variable ground clearance. The allroad quattro has picked up a number of awards over the years: in 2003 the readers of the specialist magazine “Off Road” voted it the best crossover of the year.
* Full Story *


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: Audi Gives Go-Ahead for New Audi A6 allroad quattro ([email protected])*

wow this is a VERY pleasent surprise for us audi sales folks
i was hoping they would continue the allroad even with the Q7 coming along. no everyone wants and SUV and we have a good amount of people coming in to look at the allroad but have been telling them that 05 will be the last year of the model, not anymore.
thank you Audi for giving us one more vehicle to sell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

sick!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

Two interesting things I noticed.....
No mention of USA. That's not necessarily a bad thing, but worth looking into. 
They call it the "A6 allroad quattro". The last one was **the** allroad quattro. To me, the nomenclature opens the possibility for A4 or A3 allroad quattro models, the latter of which was suggested by AutoWeek a couple of weeks back.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

they better do the USA for this car, even here in hot AZ we routinely get people coming from up north (sedona and flagstaff) to buy them cause they dont want an SUV.
in fact on Saturday out of the 5 serious customers i had, 3 of them were allroad people and the other 2 avant wanters.
to quote LL Cool J "Don't call it a comeback, i've been here for years" for the wagon in America.


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Audi Gives Go-Ahead for New Audi A6 allroad quattro ([email protected])*

I think this will be more of an option on the new A6 Avant, more than a new model. - $3000- $4000 Allroad Option-
We just received our first A6 Avant, it is such a killer car, gorgeous.
RB
@
DWAudi


----------



## KrzeVR6 (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Audi Gives Go-Ahead for New Audi A6 allroad quattro ([email protected])*

Me wants!!! Me wants!!!
I hope when and if this car makes it to the US they bring along the 4.0 litre TDI option as well...YUM!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

i'll be the first on the list if we get a TDI... i was sad when audi discontinued the 2.7T .. i dont wanan gie up my turbos ... a TDI would be sick... so much tourque!~


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (allroad_audisport)*

If you're in this forum, then you probably already know, but these pics are of the concept and not a production allroad.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

As long as the 4.L tdi comes with the avant or wagon plus enough ground clearance and simpler awd, I will pick up one in the form of A6, A4 or Passat. If the driving feeling is so wonderful in Touareg V10, and those cars are two thousand pounds less than Treg I will surely love them. Oh, just don't give me the car with tiny opening on the fuel neck which is the reason I dumped the V10!


----------

